# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Για τη μικρή μου

## CaptainChoco

Σήμερα αποχαιρέτησα από την φτερωτή οικογένεια μου, το δεύτερο κορνάκι που απέκτησα στο ξεκίνημα μου με τα υπέροχα αυτά ζώα. Στις 31-5-2014, μπήκε στη ζωή μου η πανέμορφη Ελούν και έμελε να φύγει από κοντά μου σχεδόν 2,5 χρόνια μετά. 
Κάθε πουλάκι είναι ξεχωριστό για μένα, όμως εκείνη ήταν λίγο παραπάνω. Πάντα ένιωθα πως είχε μία αδυναμία, μία παραπάνω ανάγκη που την συγκάλυπτε η αεικίνητη φύση της. 
Το υπέροχο "παπάκι" μου που λάτρευε το νερό, έφυγε από κοντά μου και με άφησε κάπως κενή. 

Ομορφιά μου, σε ευχαριστώ που πάλεψες ασθένειες τόσες και τόσες φορές απλά και μόνο γιατί σε είχα ακόμα ανάγκη εγώ. Δεν ήμουν έτοιμη να σε αποχωριστώ, όμως ήσουν έτοιμη να φύγεις. Για αυτό εχθές το βράδυ σε πήρα στα χέρια μου, σε χάιδεψα και σου είπα πως μπορείς πια να ησυχάσεις. Σε βοήθησα να πιεις νερό γιατί δεν μπορούσες να φτάσεις την ποτίστρα και εκείνη τη στιγμή πραγματικά δεν με φοβόσουν καθόλου. Σε χάιδεψα για να μην βαριανασαίνεις πια και σε άφησα στο πήλινο κουπάκι σου γιατί δεν μπορούσες να κουρνιάσεις στο κλαδί. Το πρωί είχες φύγει, πέταξες για το μεγάλο ταξίδι. Ήθελες πολύ να γίνεις μανούλα και με πολλές δυσκολίες τα καταφέραμε. Σε ευχαριστώ που μου χάρισες 2 πανέμορφα μωράκια που σου μοιάζουν. Είναι μεγάλη παρηγοριά για μένα, αν και θα ήθελα να ήσουν εδώ. 

Σε αγαπάω πολύ και θα μου λείψεις μικρό μου κορνάκι.

----------


## jk21

Καλο ταξιδι   :sad:

----------


## petran

Καλημερα Κων/να.
Μας ''συννεφιασες'' ,μια μερα χωρις το παραμικρο συννεφο στον ουρανο.
Καθε σου φραση,δειχνει τι ανθρωπος εισαι,κ πόσο αγαπας τα πουλακια.
Ευχομαι να μεινει παντα μια γλυκια αναμνηση απο το πουλακι που εχασες.

----------


## ndlns

Κρίμα για το πουλάκι. Τι να πει κανείς για τα συναισθήματά σου γι' αυτό... Σίγουρα έζησε όμορφες στιγμές μαζί σου!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Pidgey

Καλό της ταξίδι...

----------


## stefos

Πως να μην σου κλέψει την καρδιά κωνσταντινα τόσο όμορφη που ήταν!
Καλό ταξίδι

----------


## wild15

Λυπαμαι πολυ Κωνσταντινα!!!! :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό ταξίδι στη μικρή Ελούν. Είναι κρίμα όταν χάνονται τα πουλάκια μας, αλλά όλα είναι μέσα στον κύκλο της ζωής δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς. Τουλάχιστον έχεις τα παιδάκια της να σε παρηγορούν.

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ λυπαμαι Κωσταντινουλα μου, για το πουλακι σου.Ηταν πραγματικά παρα πολυ όμορφη.... να ζει μεσα στην καρδούλα σου, για πάντα, και να την θυμάσαι με αγάπη......

----------


## Esmi

Καλό ταξίδι σ'αυτό το όμορφο πουλάκι...  :sad:

----------


## lagoudakis

καλο ταξιδι στο πουλακι σου,δεν ηταν ωρα του σιγουρα....

----------


## xrisam

Αχ μωρέ το Ελουνάκι μας, πολύ στεναχωρήθηκα. Τι έχει περάσει αυτή η ψυχούλα με την υγεία της. 

Να να αναπαυτεί και να πετάει ελεύθερη εκεί που είναι. Θα είναι πάντα στην καρδιά σου Κωνσταντίνα μου, έχεις τόσα να θυμάσαι απο το γλυκό πλάσμα. 

Θα την θυμόμαστε και εμείς (ακόμα θυμάμαι την ιστορία με το ταξι) αφού μαζί με τον Ανζου ήταν και η αφορμή να σε γνωρίσουμε. 

Καλό της ταξίδι!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αντίο μικρό συννεφάκι.....
Κρίμα.

----------


## Cristina

Ωχ.. πολύ λυπάμαι, Κωνσταντινα!
Δύσκολο όταν χάνουμε πουλάκι....

----------


## Andromeda

καλο της ταξιδι.. :Sad0121:

----------

